# Another New White Le Champion SL



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, I got my Le Champion SL yesterday! :thumbsup: 



I haven't ridden it more than a couple of miles so I can't give a proper review yet, but it's light and the steering feels pretty solid. The bike was very neatly packed and assembly went pretty good. The most difficult part for me was to get the fork tight and it took me a few tries, but it's always like that for me... I've realized I'm not the greatest mechanic. I hadn't mounted a road bike brake before but that was no problem at all. I checked Cane Creek's home page for info on adjustment. 

Just ask if you have any questions!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Cool, What size is that... I was considering replacing my Sprint I bought last year with this. Is it really 16.5 lbs?


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a 54 cm (I'm 5'10"). I doubt it's 16.5 lbs. With pedals probably around 18, but I don't have a scale so don't take my word for it.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sbarro said:


> It's a 54 cm (I'm 5'10"). I doubt it's 16.5 lbs. With pedals probably around 18, but I don't have a scale so don't take my word for it.


I think they base the weights on 48 or 50cm...not positive, but I think so....so taking into account the extra size and pedals, 17.5 or so should be pretty accurate


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

tennis5 said:


> I think they base the weights on 48 or 50cm...not positive, but I think so....so taking into account the extra size and pedals, 17.5 or so should be pretty accurate



Cool Dude, I have yet to weigh my Sprint I bought about a year ago.. But I just wanted to know...

Thanks Again


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

tennis5 said:


> I think they base the weights on 48 or 50cm...not positive, but I think so....so taking into account the extra size and pedals, 17.5 or so should be pretty accurate


Good guess! I weighed it today at my LBS and it was just below 17.5 including a pair of wtb spd pedals.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

sbarro said:


> Good guess! I weighed it today at my LBS and it was just below 17.5 including a pair of wtb spd pedals.


thanks, I have very few talents....so at least I am good at guessing!  Thanks for posting your info!


----------



## mklien (Dec 30, 2007)

I have it in a 49cm and the scale at the bike shop (which was not digital) was right on at 16.5, no pedals. I love the bike as well, can't beat it for $1100.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice bike, looks awesome! Enjoy it and ride like the wind...


----------

